# You all are going to think I am nuts



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok - so here is the situation. My American Blackbelly sheep run with my does and wethers. There are 4 ewes, a mature ram, and a yearling ram (Gotham). I run the ram with them continuously as I want babies for meat. These are not pets - they are substance.

Anyway, I went Thursday night and let Joe do his "hootchie walk" and the ram charged him and rolled him when he walked past Trisha who was in heat. I didn't realize she was in heat till Joe stopped, and out of no where here came the ram. So I threw a rock and he left Joe alone (Yes, Trisha didn't settle - yet again!).

Well today I went out and noticed that Boots, my Boer Saanen X was in flaming heat. I turned to get Joe, turned back around and my ram is just "going to town" - like multiple times and she just stood for him and everything.

I pulled her out immediately and put her with goat bucks - but do you think that she could get pregnant by him??? Oh my gosh I was shocked!!!!

What should I do?? I really want her pregnant by a Nigerian NOT a Blackbelly Ram - LOL! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: 

Could she actually settle from a completely different specie?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Idk if she would settle or not but I'm shocked that the ram did that. :ROFL: I would definatlely make sure that she's not pg later though cause if she takes to a ram I think their might be a few problems.....


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes she can get pregnant by the ram but will most likely abort in the first couple of months. If she does carry till term the baby will most like not survive, because sheep(54) and goats(60) have a different number of chromosome. I would not run a ram with your does or ewes with your bucks for this reason. Shelly

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheep-goat_hybrid


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Shelly,

Thank you!!! I didn't think to look there for the info. I had a call into my vet though.

I will be seperating the sheep and goats today and the sheep will stay with the horses. I doubt they will try to breed through the fence - what do you think?


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't think you will have fence breeding with an intact male in with your females. Shelly


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't have any bucks in with the goaties - as I am doing selective breeding this year - but we will see what the ram does. I am just so confused on what to do..... LOL!

I have moved my goats into the smalled area, and once I get the new goats home (all of them) then I told hubby that the dogs are going to have to start staying in the house since he hasn't built me the actual buck pen yet. So I will have to use the big one on the otherside of the drive way. I just hate locking my goats into the smaller area


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep, rams tend to be mean. And I've heard of a "geep" living before. Weird lookin' little sucker. :shocked:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

When we raised sheep we always kept them away from our goats even though one of our Nigerian bucks tryed his best through the fence but never succeeded though.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, everyone is seperated now and it seems to be working out well as long as we don't have fence breeding - LOL! But I don't think we will.

I am just PATIENTLY waiting for hubby to build me the buck pen. I just wish it was sooner then later so that they don't have to be in a horse stall. And with bringing home another buck or two (hehehe) soon, I need a bigger pen for them!

LOL!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I think rams are much less discerning than bucks- my neighbor's ram kept coming to my place to breed my mare. Of course that match was going nowhere- he finally irritated her enough that she gave a kick that sent him flying. Unfortunately not hard enough for him to get the message. Only stopped when he was taken away.
At least the bucks seem to know that the horses are out of their league. lol


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

WOW they say you learn something new everyday, I never knew a ram would go for doe :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats funny....a ram trying out a mare!! Geez...I thought my 3 boys were rotten! My nigi buck, as a little boy, would try out on my cocker spaniel! :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Talked to my vet, who in turn talked to a few other vets and they all said not to lute her.

They said that if she would have even took, that the doe would reabsorb the embryo due to the issue with chromosomes. So I will be patiently waiting and watching. Who knows - maybe I will get a "Geep"!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

Crissa said:


> Yep, rams tend to be mean. And I've heard of a "geep" living before. Weird lookin' little sucker. :shocked:


i've heard of shoats


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Your ram will try to fence breed if the doe is close enough to the fence; either that he will try to tear that fence down, and Barbados can do significant damage to any fence that isn't solid enough (experience talking here!). So, unless you have an electric strand at chest\nose level for that ram, he will try to get in with any of your goats that are in heat. 

Most of the time a doe\ewe bred by the 'wrong specie' will absorb or abort the fetus, it's a rare occurance that one is born live. That ram can also cause injuries to your does back, so that is an even more important reason to keep those critters separate.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Your ram will try to fence breed if the doe is close enough to the fence; either that he will try to tear that fence down, and Barbados can do significant damage to any fence that isn't solid enough (experience talking here!). So, unless you have an electric strand at chest\nose level for that ram, he will try to get in with any of your goats that are in heat. 

Most of the time a doe\ewe bred by the 'wrong specie' will absorb or abort the fetus, it's a rare occurance that one is born live. That ram can also cause injuries to your does back, so that is an even more important reason to keep those critters separate.


----------

